# [H] RavenWing [W] Space Marines - terminators [UK]



## dbs101 (Jan 21, 2011)

5 x landspeeders
13 x bikers
3 x assault bikers? side car things

and various bits and bobs and """"samael complete, un painted""""

looking to trade for terminators unpainted would be really nice, or anything else SM orientated, some bits are missing in the pics but i have everything here and some extras


----------

